# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Co to jest padaczka?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 13 lat. Moja siostra jest chora na padaczkę. Mniej więcej wiem co to jest, ale chciałabym, żeby ktoś wytłumaczył mi jakie są skutki tej choroby i jak pomóc takiej osobie. Moi rodzice nie chcą mi tego wytłumaczyć, bo uważają, że będę się z niej śmiała, a poza tym nie powinnam wszystkiego wiedzieć. A ja uważam, że im więcej wiem, tym więcej mojej siostrze pomogę, bo ona ma 7 lat. Proszę, pomóżcie.!

----------

